# 2011 World Dog Show



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

here is the site of this show :

http://www.worlddogshow2011.fr/en

Actually 27000 dogs are already registered

Does anyone go to this big show?


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, 
I am going.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I am going too! Karen and I will be in Paris on Tuesday and plan to go to the show on Saturday and Sunday to watch havanese and do some shopping! 

Christine, be careful...don't bring any puppies or I might be coming home with a new friend! HAHA


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> I am going too! Karen and I will be in Paris on Tuesday and plan to go to the show on Saturday and Sunday to watch havanese and do some shopping!
> 
> Christine, be careful...don't bring any puppies or I might be coming home with a new friend! HAHA


Oh please,
come and say hello.
Would love to meet you in person.

Look for someone who is shaking like a leaf and completely in stress.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm so happy, so happy, so happy !!!!!!!!
So proud, so proud, so proud.

Yesterday,
at the World Dog Show In Paris,
my Brammeke (Jumping Joy's Happy Feet)
Became 1 excellent, CAC, CACIB, Best Of Breed and
*
WORLDCHAMPION*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW...WOW...WOW...that is about all I can say!!! Except congratulations forever!!!
Who was the little Lowchen behind you? I notice Lowchen are in toy class except for USA where they are in NonSporting. I had several Lowchen friends there.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Just received a new picture


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! She's fabulous!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Christine, congratulations, what a huge honor  and a very beautiful boy too  I bet you are on cloud nine, and just beaming with excitement!!!! Again congratulations!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't imagine you will come down from this thrill for a very long time...enjoy!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry... HE'S fabulous! What an honor!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How exciting,congratulations.Jumping Joys Happy Feet also has a happy smile!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful win...congradulations. Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

clare said:


> How exciting,congratulations.Jumping Joys Happy Feet also has a happy smile!


And that still is the most important thing to me.
He is such a sweet, happy lovely boy.
Always fun with him.
Loves to go out and loves to play.
Enjoys his live and always gives lots of kisses.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Your fellow is GORGEOUS!!!! Congratulations on this wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Received another picture.

Me being very happy and Brammeke not understanding what is happening.


----------

